# LCDs may contain indium



## patnor1011 (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know any yield data about LCD panels? My friend who is running recycling factory currently found out under microscope that LCDs has grid which is made or contains indium. One is simple grid on the second part there is supposedly grid with some transistors. Both of them are inside sides of LCD panels.


----------



## EDI Refining (Feb 1, 2009)

Whats Indium worth an ounce ?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 1, 2009)

Indium can be found on Ebay for about $1 per gram.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 19, 2009)

instead of starting another thread I am using this old one... just few pictures what I have found in one LCD...


----------

